
Meet Studio Ghibli’s PlayStation 3 game, Ni No Kuni - aaronbrethorst
http://venturebeat.com/2011/09/16/studio-ghibli-ps3/
======
michaelpinto
Retro side note: Back in the 80s in the laserdisc era of arcade games one of
my favorite games was Cliff Hanger which used footage from Hayao Miyazaki's
Lupin III: Castle of Cagliostro and Lupin III: Mystery of Mamo:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cliff_Hanger_(game)>

~~~
jcromartie
Castle of Cagliostro was one of the first anime I saw. I'm not generally an
anime fan, but it is a great one.

~~~
ghotli
The studio ghibli movies generally stand in a class of their own as far as
anime goes. Kind of like pixar.

------
jeromeparadis
If my son was a little older, this would be my excuse to buy a PS3 right away!
But my wife also loves Miyazaki's movies and studi Ghibli so maybe I found me
excuse anyway! ;-)

------
nazgulnarsil
holy *&%$ it looks JUST like a movie.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aAs-vZ4rZE>

------
Natsu
Pity playing it would require buying a Sony product, or I might get it. Studio
Ghibli is well known for making great things.

------
malkia
I wish it was turn based, but it's so beautiful - might try it out! (I'm big
Dragon Warrior/Quest fan!)

------
notb
Looks like real-time Pokemon. I'll buy it.

